# اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )



## BITAR (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*اللى تحب طفلها ينام بسرعة ولايعذبها *
*( طريقة بالصور) *​ 
*جربيها مع طفلك*


----------



## fullaty (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*

ههههههههههههههههه

ده عذاب مش نوم حرام عليك يا بيتر ​


----------



## BITAR (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> ده عذاب مش نوم حرام عليك يا بيتر ​


*المهم النتيجة ايه*
*نام *
*صح*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا فيبى يوسف على مرورك*​


----------



## fullaty (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*



BITAR قال:


> *المهم النتيجة ايه*
> *نام *
> *صح*
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *شكرا يا فيبى يوسف على مرورك*​



لا مشكوك فى امرها ممكن يكون مات 

يعنى ممكن يبقى نوم ابدى ههههههههههه​


----------



## BITAR (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> لا مشكوك فى امرها ممكن يكون مات ​
> 
> 
> 
> يعنى ممكن يبقى نوم ابدى ههههههههههه​


*لا يا فيبى نوم عادى*
*خدى بالك*
*اخر صورة*
*بقة مفتوح*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## *malk (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*

هههههههههههههههههه

طيب هو نام كدة

هيصحى تانى ولا لا ؟؟؟؟

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*

فى طريقة اسهل من كدة يا بيتر
تمسكه من رجليه وتحطه فى جردل ميه لمدة دقيقتين 





بصراحة الصور جامدة موت


----------



## BITAR (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*



keky قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب هو نام كدة
> 
> ...


*نام *
*وبعد ما يصحى*
*هينام تانى *
*بنفس الطريقه*
*وهكذا*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا keky*
*على مرورك*​


----------



## BITAR (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> فى طريقة اسهل من كدة يا بيتر
> تمسكه من رجليه وتحطه فى جردل ميه لمدة دقيقتين
> 
> 
> ...


*ايه يا يوحنا *
*هو احنا هنيم شرشوبه*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*

لأ رد مقنع يا بيتر 
ضحكتنى


----------



## Coptic Princess (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*حلوه الطريقه ديه*

*هاجربها في ابن اختي :t33: :t33: :t33:*​


----------



## BITAR (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> لأ رد مقنع يا بيتر
> ضحكتنى


*الحمد للة*
*انى اعرف *
*اضحك *
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: Re: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*



Coptic Princess قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *حلوه الطريقه ديه*​
> 
> *هاجربها في ابن اختي :t33: :t33: :t33:*​


*جرب *
*وعلى ضمنتى*
*قى اطفال العيله كلها والجيران*
*وهما هيدعو  ليك*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور *
*ونورت الموضوع يا Coptic Princess*​


----------



## kajo (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


طب وده لسه عايش ؟


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*



kajo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> طب وده لسه عايش ؟


*انتوا مش مصدقيين ليه انه  عايش*
*لاحظ الصورة الاخيرة*
*خاشمه مفتوح*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## gift (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*

ده ح ينام ويقعدش تاني ابدا


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*



gift قال:


> ده ح ينام ويقعدش تاني ابدا


*لا هيقعد تانى مفيش قلق*
*الموضوع مجرب*
*وجايب نتائج*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## twety (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*

هههههههههههههههههه

ايهي اعم
انت جايب عيل عنيه مقفوله اصلا
ده شعب مصرى
مينفعش معاه الكلام ده
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايهي اعم
> انت جايب عيل عنيه مقفوله اصلا
> ...


*امال ايه يا تويتى*
*نركبه فى الخلاطه بتاعة التسليح*
*وينزل دايخ *
*ينام*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*دة علم جديد *
*اسمه*
*التدليك الاجبارى لنوم الاطفال*
*جربيه مع عيال العيله*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*لو عايزه تخسرى حد*​


----------



## نانسى سمير (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*

ده شكله سلم امرة لله طب هيا ايه ظروفة يا بيتر بقى عادى يعنى
 ولا معاق :big56:ولا مبقاش يصحى اساسا بس بجد صور حلوة انا هجربها 
     فى ولاد اختى انا مش طيقاهم اساسا


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*

ههههههههههههههههه
سكر اوى بجد


----------



## BITAR (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*



نانسى سمير قال:


> ده شكله سلم امرة لله طب هيا ايه ظروفة يا بيتر بقى عادى يعنى
> ولا معاق :big56:ولا مبقاش يصحى اساسا بس بجد صور حلوة انا هجربها
> فى ولاد اختى انا مش طيقاهم اساسا


*عموما تكسبى صواب فى اختك*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> سكر اوى بجد


*الطريقه*
*ولا*
* الولد*
*ولا *
*النتيجة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## girl of my lord (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*

ياسلام لو كل واحده عملت مع ولادها كده
هي هتنومهم بس مش هيقوموا تانيييييي
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*



dolly قال:


> ياسلام لو كل واحده عملت مع ولادها كده
> هي هتنومهم بس مش هيقوموا تانيييييي
> هههههههههههههههه


*انا مش عارف انتوا مكبرين الموضوع لية*
*الطريقه يابانى اصلى*
*مش تقليد*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## red_pansy (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*

*لا فعلا طريقه يابانى اصليه :t32:*
*طب جربها فى عيالك ويبقى هاقابلك فى السجن*
*قبل ما يعدموك ياسفاح الاطفال  انت :ranting:*
*روح ياشيخ  ربنا ما يحكمك على عيل :t32:*​


----------



## rose24 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*

*لا بيتر حرام
شوف المسكين نام مجبور .. لان فكر وقال انام احسن 
من استمرار عملية التعذيب *


----------



## BITAR (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*



red_pansy قال:


> *لا فعلا طريقه يابانى اصليه :t32:*
> 
> *طب جربها فى عيالك ويبقى هاقابلك فى السجن*
> *قبل ما يعدموك ياسفاح الاطفال انت :ranting:*
> ...


*السجن*
*دى شماته ولا تمنى*
*ههههههههههههه*
*المشكله انه حكم*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللى تحب طفلها ينام يسرعه ( طريقه بالصور )*



rose24 قال:


> *لا بيتر حرام*
> *شوف المسكين نام مجبور .. لان فكر وقال انام احسن *
> *من استمرار عملية التعذيب *


*والله نام بمزاجة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بلاش موضوع التعذيب*
*دلوقتى*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2009)

*عايز اي طفل ينام ادخل واعرف ازاي*











​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: عايز اي طفل ينام ادخل واعرف ازاي*

*ههههههههههههه

حلوة يا كوكو بس ايه التعب ده كله 

هى ديتها خطبة فى الحيطة وخلاص خلصت هههه

شكلهم كانواا بينيموك كده ياد انت ياد *​


----------



## السياف العراقي (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: عايز اي طفل ينام ادخل واعرف ازاي*

ههههههههههه حلوة جدا  يسسسسسمو


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: عايز اي طفل ينام ادخل واعرف ازاي*

هههههههههههههههه
شكرااااااا اخي مايكل

اطفال تحت الطلب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: عايز اي طفل ينام ادخل واعرف ازاي*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة يا كوكو بس ايه التعب ده كله
> 
> ...





*حنينه طول عمرك يابت يا مرمر


وبلاش اسيح واقول كانوا بينيموا مين كده


شكرا علي مرورك الجميل يا مرموره​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: عايز اي طفل ينام ادخل واعرف ازاي*



السياف العراقي قال:


> ههههههههههه حلوة جدا  يسسسسسمو





*شكرا علي مرورك الجميل


منور الموضوع*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: عايز اي طفل ينام ادخل واعرف ازاي*



كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> شكرااااااا اخي مايكل
> 
> اطفال تحت الطلب





*شكرا استاذ كليم علي مرورك الجميل


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## twety (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: عايز اي طفل ينام ادخل واعرف ازاي*

*يالهوى يا مفترى*
*ايه التعذيب ده*

*تلاقيهم كانوا بيعملوا معاك كده*
*وانت عاوزنا نعاقبهم دلوقت*
*ههههههههه*


----------



## dark_angel (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: عايز اي طفل ينام ادخل واعرف ازاي*

*ياااااااااااااااه انا دوخت اكتر من الواد*​


----------



## Rosetta (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: عايز اي طفل ينام ادخل واعرف ازاي*

*ههههههههههه
يا حرااااااااام شو صار بالولد..
مرسي يا مايكل..*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: عايز اي طفل ينام ادخل واعرف ازاي*



twety قال:


> *يالهوى يا مفترى*
> *ايه التعذيب ده*
> 
> *تلاقيهم كانوا بيعملوا معاك كده*
> ...





*فهماني دايما يابت يا تويتي


شكرا علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: عايز اي طفل ينام ادخل واعرف ازاي*



dark_angel قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااه انا دوخت اكتر من الواد*​




*ليه يابني هوه مين اللي كان بينام بالظبط


شكرا علي مرورك ياجميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: عايز اي طفل ينام ادخل واعرف ازاي*



red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> يا حرااااااااام شو صار بالولد..
> مرسي يا مايكل..*​





*صار انه نام وبكل حنيه وطيبه

شكرا ريد روز علي مرورك الجميل

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يناير 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره..*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 يناير 2009)

*انتوا كدة يرجالة مفترين على الاطفال 

يساتر عليكم تلقيه معكنن نومكم 

تعالى يانونو عند طنط حبيبتك وسيبك من عمو :t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:​*


----------



## BITAR (19 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*مين المفروض يرد*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------

